# Self-Build show



## turtle77 (4 Sep 2006)

was in at the Expo yesterday in Punchestown.
We're building over next 6 months hopefully.
Picked up some good ideas. 
I'm totally sold on Geo-thermal anyway.
Not convinced about Timber-frame yet.

Anyone get good ideas?


----------



## fmmc (4 Sep 2006)

Hi Turtle,
Unfortunately neither I nor the boss made it to the show, but I am interested in your comments.  Any chance you can elaborate on the reasons you're sold on Geothermal and why the apprehension re. timberframe?  Although not present @ the show, I was leaning away from geothermal and pro-timberframe.  Appreciate any insight, fmmc.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Sep 2006)

I was there at the weekend also. I started a thread relating to .

Thought the show was quite good & informative ...as long as you had particular questions to ask & were able to get the attention of the exhibitors to answer them (not possible all the time as the show was busy).

I am not to inclined on Geothermal either & not sure about woodpellet (given some pretty good concerns raised on this blogspot).

On timberframe, I think that the SIP's is a good system. Century TEK House systems were on display there. It's a bit more expensive than standard timber frame (approx €30/sqft to supply & erect the kit)

ninsaga


----------



## turtle77 (4 Sep 2006)

Hi fmmc.
Timber frame - it's well insulated; that as far as I can see is the only advantage. Doesn't seem to be much quicker for setup. Even if it is quicker; that's not a good enough reason. I can wait an extra few weeks.
Timber frame would be more expensive on house insurance surely?
It will dry out quicker; but again, that's hardly a reason to opt for it. It's not as if you can't live in your house while a block built house is drying out.
I'd like to build a house that can be lived in for generations. Can this be done in a timber-frame? I'm not sure; but equally not convinced.
It seems more expensive. I could be wrong.
Basically I'm not convinced of its merits.

Geo-thermal. Using one company I can have it set up for (after the grant) 20,000 euro.
I will save 1200 per annum at least (based on current oil prices).
Apparently it's a better, more comfortable heat.
No service required. No radiators..I'm not fond of radiators!

I'd like to hear why you were going in opposite direction. Wood chip pellet prices are going up and up it seems.


----------



## turtle77 (4 Sep 2006)

Hi Ninsaga, a company in Gorey do timber frame for about 16.50 per sq foot.
They grabbed my eye as I'm based in Wexford.
I was going away from geo-thermal before I went in. I'm quite convinced about it now though. I'm just unsure whether our sol is suitable


----------



## LouthMan (4 Sep 2006)

Hi Guys

I am in the process of looking at sites. We are going with Natural stone and i was at the show. One guy was 100 Sq M, another 85 and then one guy was 135 ! Some of the prices are mad. Yes you can say that the 135 guy could be good but may the 85 is ??

Going with Timber frame, spoke to a lot of people on this board and it seems to be the way to go. Speed of Build, Heating costs and a lot cleaner plus more.

Thanks


----------



## turtle77 (4 Sep 2006)

Louth Dude!
Is speed of build a good enough reason?
Heating costs? - is this down to insulation? Can blocks be as well insulated?
Cleaner? How come?


----------



## ellamac (4 Sep 2006)

Hi - was at the show myself yesterday.  Our planning permission came through today so it was good timing.  Timber frame is proving more expensive to buy compared to block but is definitely worth it re heating costs etc.  The timeframe we were quoted to build block was 9 months and timber frame 8 months, so not much of a difference.  There was an excellent company there from the North who have quoted us 35k for timber frame, internal doors, external windows, doors velux etc - which has been the best quote to date.  We were quoted 30k from leading irish company (mentioned earlier) for the very basics!


----------



## turtle77 (4 Sep 2006)

Good stuff EllaMac; what was the name of the NI company?
a name will do; I have the booklet at home.
Are you close to the north? I keep thinking that wexford is too far for such a delivery.

Congrats on the PP; must be a great feeling


----------



## ninsaga (4 Sep 2006)

turtle77 said:


> Hi fmmc.
> Geo-thermal. Using one company I can have it set up for (after the grant) 20,000 euro.
> I will save 1200 per annum at least (based on current oil prices).
> Apparently it's a better, more comfortable heat.
> ...



Geothermal : Have you been advised on what the electricity costs will be in order to run the heat pump over the year? Also, I don;t think that underfloor heating is suitable to our climate as the reaction time to heat up or cool down can take half the day. More suitable for climates where you know its going to be cold today & the next & the next etc etc.

I'm still not convinced on woodchip either, 
-lack of competition in the wood pellet providers
- how can once truly access the quality of the delivery ie fully dried out/low moisture content
- what/who will regulate pricing... onced the market is flooded with woodchip boilers, what is to stop the suppliers from hiking the prices - it will be expensive to reconvert back to a diff system
... to many open questions there (thankfully from that blogger who is providing the non-salesperson viewpoint.



turtle77 said:


> a company in Gorey do timber frame for about 16.50 per sq foot.



... standard timber frame no doubt... SIPS is more expensive. You'd wanna check what level of insulation comes with that... including sound insulation in the studded partitions.

ninsaga


----------



## turtle77 (4 Sep 2006)

800euro per annum to heat house and water using geo-thermal


----------



## alri (4 Sep 2006)

Found the show some what dissapointing,main focuss seemed to be wood chip burners & solar.Ive finally decided on timber frame mainly on the basis of insulation values ,block just cant reach the same levels.Its also very easy to increase your insulation on a timber frame with out affecting room sizes.
Solar seems like a good add on if you *get your insulation right *also liked the idea of wind save as this could cover your water heating costs in the winter,but need to do some research on it particularly noise levels,anybody had experience of this or looked into it?
Wood chip is obviously were the money is judging by the number of companys there but Im not convinced I think if you super insulate and use a condensing boiler then there are not significant advantages.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Sep 2006)

The Sustainable Building Show is on in Dublin Seot 14th.16th... don;t think I can get to it but I wonder will it be more of the same as is in the Seldbuild show?

ninsaga


----------

